
My Career with the Phone Company - kostyk
https://medium.com/the-coffeelicious/my-career-with-the-phone-company-ff95853cee8b#.twe3dfssx
======
philiphodgen
1\. This is the story of every industrial dispute, ever, since the dawn of
unions. Manager bad, worker good.

2\. There is truth to manager bad, worker good. There are also other truths.

3\. When presented something by the media, ask yourself "Why am I hearing
this? And why am I hearing this _now_?"

4\. Mike Rowe is right.

5\. I smell a PR firm in this article.

